# What to do with burr comb



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I don't get much as I only have one hive. I sometimes get a bit between frames even though the frames are tight and I sometimes get a bit under the inner cover. (I have since turned it over so I don't get that any longer).

Anyway my question is what should I do with this? Can I just place it back in the hive for them reuse? There really isn't enough to save and I'm definitely not going to toss it. Today there was some with a bit of nectar/honey in it.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

If you not gonna toss it then looks like you will be saving it 
A penny is a start to a million $


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Johns idea is good, there is always a market for bee "stuff". But what I do with all my extra comb not from honey cappings, is use it for fire starter. BBQ, Smoker, Survivor Pack. Etc.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

i throw it in the grass.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Why are you removing it? The bees put it there for a reason. If you remove it, they'll just have to build it again. Wouldn't if be better to leave it where they put it and let them focus on making comb in more beneficial places, like inside a frame?


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Gumpy said:


> Why are you removing it? The bees put it there for a reason. If you remove it, they'll just have to build it again. Wouldn't if be better to leave it where they put it and let them focus on making comb in more beneficial places, like inside a frame?


I've always been told to remove it. If you don't it causes problems. Too much bee space..that sort of thing.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

It is more of a symptom than anything else.
You can collect it in a baggy in the deep freeze & handle it like cappings wax when you melt your cappings. squeeze it into a ball in your fist & use any where you would use beeswax.
I often place it in the corners of undrawn ( foundationless) frames to encourage the bees to build all the way out. I dunno how well the bees take my suggestions.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

If it has honey/nectar on it, I usually place it on top of one of the hives and let them get all the sticky off. Then I have a bag that I save all spare wax in. It might be 3 years before you have enough to melt, but even to make a 1 lb. bar or try your hand at dipping a candle (I haven't tried that yet) is a start. Just either store it in a ziploc or keep it frozen to keep the wax moths out of it.

Beeswax is very valuable and in short supply, according to the commercial candle maker we've had speak to our group.


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Brand new newbee with one hive here too. I'm getting little bits from tops of frames and inner cover. I'm saving them to melt down some time in the near future, to put on the plastic foundation when I add the second box of new frames (which will probably be in a week or so, judging by the girls' progress in the first box) to encourage them to start drawing out the new frames. Hope that helps.

Wosiewose


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with not removing a lot of the extra comb.... Because usually there isn't a lot to worry about unless there is cross comb or drone comb needing removed.

The frames sometimes get combed on the bottom/top connecting the 2 brood chambers together but that seems inevitable to happen when hives get bigger. I normally leave it so it won't cause them extra work.

But If you want extra wax I would say keep removing it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I made a solar wax melter. I throw it in there. It adds up!


----------



## sarahsbees (Apr 20, 2016)

I just put out a call to my friends via Facebook: "Hey, does anyone have a need for bees wax?"

I didn't even know this until I asked, but some of them are into soap making and want to use it. I also have a few teacher friends who might want to show it to their students. Even a couple of "Well I don't know what I'll do with it, but it sounds neat so give me a piece" requests. I don't get much from my hives, but what I do get I just collect in Ziploc bags and once I have a bag full I ask around. So I'd just spread the word that you have some available and see if there are any takers. 

I've heard that it's good to remove excess so the frames are easy to remove and slide back in, which results in less squished bees. But keep in mind I'm a newbee so don't *actually* know what I'm doing most of the time.


----------

